# Growling when grooming



## Lottalove (Feb 24, 2013)

My dog Lotta is just over 2 and we have never had issues when grooming her. She hasn't particularly liked being groomed (just brushed and combed, not washed) but has put up with it whilst distracted with a venison bone to chew. But lately she has started to really growl and turn at me when I am brushing her. Her groomer said she even did it to her at her last visit and she hasn't before. I am worried that she will actually bite, even though she has never ever before. Does anyone have any advice for me please. It is a big concern. I kind of think that if she doesn't like being groomed I should groom her more often? Do you agree? Advice appreciated!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What food rewards does she love above all else - something like chicken or liver?

I would be doing lots of tiny grooming sessions rewarded heavily with lots of tiny bits of food reward so she may not love grooming but she will enjoy the rewards and learn to put up with it better.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would get her clipped short, a professional groomer will cope with her grumps.
Then I'd invest in a rubber backed mat and put it on top of the table or kitchen work unit. Get your dog happy with being picked up and put on the mat. Have some special treats in a special tin that she only gets on the mat. To begin with just run your hands over her bit by bit: head - treat, ears - treat, back, chest, tail, legs handling each paw. Treat regularly. Doing this you may find which areas she is particularly concerned about. Once she is calm with being handled, then introduce a soft brush. Short sessions, always praise good behaviour. Be firm and kind, don't shout at her or physically reprimand her for growling, try and treat it like a joke - I huff (little blow) at Kiki and she sneezes, then I carry on.
If her coat is short she can learn to tolerate longer grooming sessions as it grows. 
Good luck.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have always had mine on a cushion with a high value treat (pigs ear) whilst I've groomed, now when they see the brush they come to me and lie down...... Not that it's stopped the matts - I need to groom more than weekly!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a groomer now and my dog still hates his legs done, I often feed him on table and just do a bit at a time, she may have had a painful tangle caught and learned that you stopped when she growled, so she is doing what she can to stop you and I guess it is working, try feeding/treating her and just touch her with the brush first and gradually build up to gentle brushing and see if you can keep building on that every day. If all else fails you may have to try a muzzle, it won't hurt her to wear it, you should feel confident that she can't bite and once she knows her behaviour doesn't stop you she may give up, but you really should try the gentle approach to see if she can learn to tolerate it again.


----------



## Lottalove (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you to all your replies. Have taken them all on board and I have made liver cake (her favourite), ordered a rubber backed mat and plan to start the brush/treat/brush/treat routine on a very regular basis and hope we can improve the situation. Yes, may have to resort to a muzzle but really hope not to. Will let you know how it goes....!


----------

